
Russian Ministry of Internal Affairs has stopped the lawsuit against Nginx - chupasaurus
https://www.interfax.ru/russia/714277
======
chupasaurus
Foreign language; can't read: The investigation of Nginx authorship has been
finished and found no evidence against Sysoev et al. The case will be closed
if the government body which opened it will accept the results.

